# Modified Date on Burned Data CD



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

To save room on our company server, any case that we had that was closed and no longer needed to be referenced, was burned onto a cd. Until recently, the cd sat on my desk in case anybody needed anything from it. Well, that day came. The problem is this...

Every file on the CD has a modified date of when I burned the files to the cd and not the actual last modified date. Well, being that I work for attorneys, they want the date the document was actually last modifed and not saved to CD. 

Is there a way to burn files to a cd without changing the modified date to the date of burning? I'd like to continue to clean old files off the server this way, but if the modified date keeps changing, I won't be able to.

Microsoft tech support wants $295 to answer this problem. Anybody got a solution for free?

Any help is greatly, greatly appreciated.

Leslye Kahn
Atlanta, GA


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The thing to look for is the last time the actual data in the files was modified. That's different from the creation date.


----------



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

*Modified vs. Created*

Now that the information is on the cd and no longer on the server, I don't have an original creation date - just the modified date (date burned to cd).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That ought to be a part of the file itself. It depends on what program you're using and the actual save properties of the files themselves.


----------



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

Unfortunately, every date on every file is the date is was burned. 

What I did was copy them from the server onto the CD drive. Once all my files were moved, I "wrote files to cd". No specific burning program except for what comes with XP Pro.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

That may have been what did it. I rarely if ever use the built-in burning ability of XP so I don't know all of how it works.


----------



## leslyekahn (May 24, 2005)

I guess it's too late now, but for the future, I've only got the following burning software: NTI CD Maker 6 Standard. I guess I'll have to give that a try.


----------

